# calling London vizslas!



## Janni (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi!!

Are there any vizslas in London (or Essex) who would like to arrange a play date?

I just know my vizsla, Max, would love to meet you


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, we live in south east London, where about you at? I think Essex is a bit out of our way though. Crossing the river is always a pain in the ....


----------



## Janni (Nov 10, 2012)

We are in East London, would be great if we could meet up and the dogs could have a run around together.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

We rarely have weekends off, are you available during the day or just weekends?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Hi There. I was just curious if there are any other V owners close to home too. I don't have my puppy yet. It won't be born until May 22 and not home until July 13. I live in the Millbank Southdale area or I think it is Westminster or PondMills neighborhood.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

I think for everyone's sake we need to be more specific as to which London we are discussing as some of us live in the UK and some of us live in Canada. I for one am very confused.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

MCD said:


> I think for everyone's sake we need to be more specific as to which London we are discussing as some of us live in the UK and some of us live in Canada. I for one am very confused.


is there an Essex in Canada?


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

Yes we have an Essex County or better known as Windsor


----------



## Canute2013 (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi just managed to get logged back onto the forum and noticed you were asking for Vizslas in Essex (England).
We are close to Lakeside - do you have somewhere in mind to meet?
It would have to be weekends as my partner and I both work week days.


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

My V is only 8 weeks old so we are not up for a play date yet. However, I live in NW London if anyone is interested in a meet up in a month or anytime after.


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

Hcrowder, there are loads of v's on Hampstead Heath and I think there may even be a FB group for meet ups when your pup is old enough. I used to live near there so visit quite often and have also found the London dog forum useful for dog friendly eateries in London!


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

Im in Hertfordshire.
have a look on facebook for the surrey vizz whizz its run by Otty Barrett


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Actually, Otty Barrett organises the London & Surrey Vizslas.

Katie Beckinsale and I organise the Surrey Vizsla. A lot of people belong to both groups. We organise monthly whizzes which are great fun.


----------



## oliveJosh12 (Sep 10, 2012)

sorry hotmischief - I know Otty (aka Lucy) does the London and Surry just couldnt remember the full name. didnt realise there was 2!!


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Gingerbread said:


> Hcrowder, there are loads of v's on Hampstead Heath and I think there may even be a FB group for meet ups when your pup is old enough. I used to live near there so visit quite often and have also found the London dog forum useful for dog friendly eateries in London!


Thanks. I haven't found a facebook page but I would be surprised if there wasn't one. I think I might head there this weekend and just see if I run into anyone.


----------

